# Das Phrasenschwein



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt..ich bin ein Mensch der Phrasengedräsche nicht leiden kann. Was ist eure liebste Hassphrase?

Meine liebsten sind..."P*lizisten..die tun doch nur ihre Arbeit" oder "Man, ist es wieder kalt dieses Jahr".

Intelligente Menschen mögen der Phrasendreschereierkennung bemächtigt sein...lasst uns Phrasen sammeln!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

"Denkt doch an die Kinder in der dritten Welt!"

Ist das ne Phrase? ^^

PS: Letztes Jahr wars mal wieder kalt!!! *zitter*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

"Die haben nix zu essen und du schmeist alles weg"...*5€ ins Phrasenschwein*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Februar 2008)

Wenn draussen die Sonne scheint:

"Was für ein schönes Wetter."

*kotz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (27. Februar 2008)

"Das kommt alles wieder in Mode"...Meine Mutter letzts zu Leggins-.-


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Der Blizzard server läuft zu 100% ausser es ist einer der Tage die mit G enden oder Mittwochs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

meine mutter:ist das nicht ein schönes WETTER da drauße?frag doch mal den nachbarsjungen ob er mit dir rausgeht fußball spielen!!! bäääää

ich hasse fußball und liebe fingersport!!!xD


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> meine mutter:ist das nicht ein schönes WETTER da drauße?frag doch mal den nachbarsjungen ob er mit dir rausgeht fußball spielen!!! bäääää
> 
> ich hasse fußball und liebe fingersport!!!xD



Wiso kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor .. 
Wiso geht ihr nicht raus?
Weils im zimmer schön ist ..
Aber draussen scheint die sonne!
In meinem Zimmer le lampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht raus !
Okay gehen wir halt raus und saufen uns die hucke voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann zockt halt weiter ..

und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 okay mit saufen bin ich einverstanden aber des habe ich im kella stehen xD(bier)

und deswegen bleibe ich drinne!


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2008)

saufen oder zocken? fühlt ihr euch jetzt fesch?

kinder, macht was aus euch! <- auch ne schöne phrase^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

xD ja echt "schön"


----------



## nalcarya (27. Februar 2008)

Wir haben in unserer "Whiskey-Scheune" (so ne Art Club- und Veranstaltungsraum ^^) ein Phrasenschwein stehen - für jedes dämliche wirklich Wortspiel kommen da je nachdem 10-50 cent rein und wenn sich genug angesammelt hat kaufen wir davon irgendwas für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das beste war bisher kurz nach der Einrichtung, da war in der Decke neben der Lampenverkabelung so ein Schraubhaken drin.
Mit Blick nach oben: "Ich WUSSTE doch das die Sache einen Haken hat!"


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

lol will auch ne Whiskey-Scheune!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

lehrer: "sie tun das doch nicht für mich sondern für sich" oder "sie wollen doch später mal geld verdienen"

vor allem der letzte satz kotzt mich sowas von an


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

öhm den satz bekomm ich jeden tag in der schule zu hören...mal bin ich der jenige der angeschrien wird mal jemand anders!!!xD unser lehrer ist 55 jahre alt "KEIN WUNDER"


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Februar 2008)

wie wärs mit "JA JA das sagen sie immer !"


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Freunde, die sagen: "Ich freu mich ja so für dich" und dabei ein Gesicht ziehen, las hätten sie eben vom Tod ihrer Mutter erfahren.....


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

jop kenn ich


----------



## Theroas (28. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass: Freunde, die sagen: "Ich freu mich ja so für dich" und dabei ein Gesicht ziehen, las hätten sie eben vom Tod ihrer Mutter erfahren.....



Noch besser ist allerdings: "Ich freu mich ja so für euch.." - wenn beziehungsunfähige mal wieder allein sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Februar 2008)

lol,wenn ich manche posts hier lese fällt mir echt nur eine Phrase ein: damals war alles besser...


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

"früher waren die kinder noch nicht so aufmüpfig gegen ihre eltern" sag meine uroma noch immer!!!93^^


----------



## Gwynny (28. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit "Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre" *würg*

LG Gwynny


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

"Jeder fängt mal klein an..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

"Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen...." Könnt ich jedesmal an die Decke gehen.....ich krieg den Spruch fast täglich zu hören, weil alle wissen, wie der mich aufregt...wenn irgendwas schiefläuft, irgeneiner bringt den Spruch... *schäum, koch, brodel*


----------



## Gwynny (28. Februar 2008)

Oder "Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmer mehr"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Oder "Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmer mehr"



Noch nie gehört...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

doch das sagt doch absolut jeder Lehrer einmal in der Schule...glaube sogar Grundschule! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

"Das war heute mal wieder sehr lustig." - Mathelehrer. Wobei ich die Phrase mag. Schwarzer Humor ftw.
"Es ist der einzigste Supermarkt in ganz Frankfurt...das ist das einzigste Buch, das mir gefällt..." - Bei so ner Sprachvergewaltigung könnt ich zur Säge greifen ;_; Meine Deutschlehrerin letztes Jahr dazu: "Einzigste gibt es nicht. Denn einziger als einzig wäre halfzig, und das existiert nicht."

Zu erwähnen bleibt da noch das "Schlagt mal euer Buch auf, Seite blahblah."
Und da wundern sich die Lehrer, bzw. verdrehen die Augen, wenn sie von mir ein "Armes Buch! Haben sie denn gar kein Mitgefühl?" zu hören bekommen? *seufz*

BLub und Möp.


----------



## Moonshire (28. Februar 2008)

Auf einem total langweiligen 65. Geburtstag sagt doch echt eine Nachbarin (und alle älteren Stimmen mit ein):
"Ja ja Kinners, so jung kommen wir nich mehr zusammen"

Ich hasse diese Phrase

oder wenn einer Fragt: "Wie gehts?" man kann ja nur mit "Gestern gings noch antworten"


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> *"Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen....*" Könnt ich jedesmal an die Decke gehen.....ich krieg den Spruch fast täglich zu hören, weil alle wissen, wie der mich aufregt...wenn irgendwas schiefläuft, irgeneiner bringt den Spruch... *schäum, koch, brodel*



Wehm sagst du das.. und ich heisse noch so zum nachnahmen .. ich sag dann immer tja ein meister nicht aber du fliegst gleich wenn du das nochma sagst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (28. Februar 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Wie gesagt..ich bin ein Mensch der Phrasengedräsche nicht leiden kann. Was ist eure liebste Hassphrase?
> 
> Meine liebsten sind..."P*lizisten..die tun doch nur ihre Arbeit" oder "Man, ist es wieder kalt dieses Jahr".
> 
> Intelligente Menschen mögen der Phrasendreschereierkennung bemächtigt sein...lasst uns Phrasen sammeln!


Puah, wir hatten bei uns in der Einheit ein Phrasenschwein, jegliche Phrase hat 50 Cent gekostet...

Interessant als dann alle anfingen "Qisi" zu sagen...


----------



## Vakeros (28. Februar 2008)

denk an deine zukunft
da bekomm ich gänsehaut


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

"Von Nichts, kommt Nichts!"
Muss ich mir auch jeden Tag anhören.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

ach meine lieblings phrase ist immer noch:
u have no skill just eq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja ich sag das sehr oft nach nem duell xd


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2008)

"was soll mal aus dir werden,wenn du mal groß bist"
könnte ich kotzen-.-hör ich jeden tag


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

ne grosse milchpackung? xD

den spruch kenn ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

"denk doch mal an andere menschen,als immer nur an dich!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> "denk doch mal an andere menschen,als immer nur an dich!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Den Satz gibts nicht. Wenn dann so:

'Denk doch mal an Andere (Menschen), nicht/anstatt immer nur an dich!'

So vielleicht...


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

"wenn du nichts getan hast haste ja nichts zu verbergen"


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

"Jetzt seid doch mal leise! Man kann hier ja überhaupt keinen Unterricht machen!"  Even when I hear the first syllable of it, I could lose it.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

http://seidseit.de/


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Edited. Bin scheiß müde. Aber kann auch nicht pennen. Will Stargate gucken. Aber nöööööö. Scheiß Sender. Wie wärs mit nem SciFi Channel Deutschland?!


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

wenn dus machst geb ich 1€ dazu


----------



## Independent (28. Februar 2008)

Ganz doll Schei*e ist auch:

"Du müsstest mal zum Bund, damit aus dir mal was wird!"


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

o0 von wem hast du das? Der sollte selber mal zum Bund gehen, dann sind wir ihn wenigstens erstmal los...

Wie kann man eigentlich so dämlich sein? >_<


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist auch so n satz


----------



## Gwynny (29. Februar 2008)

Hatten wir schon "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlecht angezogene Leute." ?


----------



## kintaroohe (29. Februar 2008)

"das wird schon wieder" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Das wird schon wieder in allen Variationen, inkl. Das renkt sich wieder ein und Kommt alles wieder in Ordnung -.-

Was zur Hölle? Erst ist Gwynni die letzte vor mir, ich schreib was, shick ab...und kinta ist seit über 2 stunden dazwischen? Entweder ich brauch ganz übelst ne Brille, oder das Forum spinnt ein wenig....


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

schön ist auch
"Hals und Beinbruch"
Da antworte ich meistens drauf:"Du scheiß sadist!"


----------



## Independent (29. Februar 2008)

Gerade in dem Thread "Besoffen im Auto" gefunden.:

"Genau! Weil alle Amis sind doof...!"


"Länder überfallen/invadieren , Zivilisten bombardieren, die Weltöffentlichkeit belügen und betrügen, fadenscheinige Begründungen für egozentrisch orientierte Kriege suchen, ..

geiles Land!"

...ich weis nicht. Ich höre sowas immer öfter, deshalb für mich klares Phrasengedräsche.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Februar 2008)

"Ach komm schon, das wird schon noch irgendwann klappen."


----------



## chopi (29. Februar 2008)

"überleg doch nochma ganz genau" kommt jeden abend,wenn ich vor den hausaufgaben sitz und nur wtf-e


----------

